# palalampasin



## ali2pb

hey...
Magkita mang muli, 
Hindi palalampasin pagkakataon.
this a part of a song by Zelle (Ikaw ang hanep)
what palalampasin means?


----------



## niernier

If we ever meet again,
I will not let pass the opportunity.

palalampasin = to let pass

Just a small correction, the title of that song is "Ikaw ang Hanap"(You that I look for)


----------



## ali2pb

Thanx for the explanation, the translation and for the correction for sure.
"Ikaw Ang Hanap"..........


----------

